# Cd-rom/cd-rw not detected

## snakeo2

As the title says my cd rom and cd-rw are not detected

here is my fstab

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auot            noauto,user     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

dmesg

s: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 766792k/786368k available (3204k kernel code, 18900k reserved, 1096k data, 204k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3622.42 BogoMIPS (lpj=7244843)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 02

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@vger.kernel.org cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d8000000-d80fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

JFS: nTxBlock = 5992, nTxLock = 47942

SGI XFS with ACLs, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: ASUS CD-S520/A5, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive <========

hdb: LITE-ON CD-RW SOHR-5239V, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive <<============

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache, UDMA(33)

usbmon: debugfs is not available

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  5541.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: generic_sse (5541.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int64x1   1675 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2415 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2386 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1619 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1     701 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    1346 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    1963 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (1963 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered as nr 8

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xa, vid 0x6

ACPI wakeup devices:

HUB0 XVR0 XVR1 XVR2 XVR3 USB0 USB2 MMAC MMCI UAR1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 17, io mem 0xd8104000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[d8004000-d80047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD800 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD808 irq 19

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_nv

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC400 irq 20

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC408 irq 20

ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:407f

ata3: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 490234752 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 7Y250M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 490234752 512-byte hdwr sectors (251000 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda:<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sda1 sda2 sda3

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000709da0]

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Adding 835372k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:835372k

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.48.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

dmesg shows hda and hdb as my cdrom and cdrw, should i change the entry in my fstab from /dev/cdroms/crom0 to /dev/hda   /mnt/cdrom ??

thanks in advance

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Go ahead and change your fstab to reflect what dmesg is showing you.

The /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 line is junk that was left over from the devfs days.  Now that udev is the default, it should probably be defaulted to /dev/cdrom instead.

----------

## snakeo2

here is my new fstab 

 NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

when i try to mount a cd i get the folowing error

unable to initialize /dev/cdrom

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I assume that you have placed a data cd into the drive and not an audio cd.

What do the follow commands output?  (su to, or login as, root, just to be sure)

```
ls -l /dev/cdrom*

ls -l /dev/hd?

mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom

mount
```

----------

## snakeo2

ls -l /dev/cdrom*

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Feb 21 20:55 cdrom0 -> ../hda

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Feb 21 20:55 cdrom1 -> ../hdb

 ls -l /dev/hd?

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom  3,  0 Feb 21 20:55 /dev/hda

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom  3, 64 Feb 21 20:55 /dev/hdb

brw-rw----  1 root disk  22,  0 Jul 27  2005 /dev/hdc

brw-rw----  1 root disk  22, 64 Jul 27  2005 /dev/hdd

brw-rw----  1 root disk  33,  0 Jul 27  2005 /dev/hde

brw-rw----  1 root disk  33, 64 Jul 27  2005 /dev/hdf

brw-rw----  1 root disk  34,  0 Jul 27  2005 /dev/hdg

brw-rw----  1 root disk  34, 64 Jul 27  2005 /dev/hdh

 mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,

       or too many mounted file systems

 mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Are you sure that you have a valid cd in the drive, and it is in the right drive?

If so, what do "hdparm -i /dev/hda" and "hdparm -i /dev/hdb" output?

----------

## snakeo2

i have a music cd in the drive

i just noticed this line in the output of dmesg

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Adding 835372k swap on /dev/sda2. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:835372k

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

cdrom: open failed.<<<<===========

cdrom: open failed.<<<<================================

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

"hdparm -i /dev/hda" and "hdparm -i /dev/hdb"

bash: hdparm -i /dev/hda: No such file or directory

----------

## cyrillic

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> i have a music cd in the drive 

 

Music CDs are played without mounting them.  You need a data CD if you want the mount command to work.

----------

## snakeo2

can someone tells me what this error means

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed 

device-mapper: error adding target to table 

it started to appear after i emerged hald and some other program to be able to mount my cdrom and cdrw automatically upon boot. also, my cd (music) is not mounted it complains that it can find device. i suspect alsa is not working either. but thats another issue. last time i had gentoo working, i broked after i tried to install alsa, is there a safe way around this or am i risking breaking my gentoo again if i try to install alsa? thanks

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Forgive me if I misunderstood your post, did you just say that you are *still* trying to mount a *music* cd?  If so, did you not read the post just before yours?  You don't mount music cd's.  They are played in a different fashion using audio cd playing software.

I don't have any suggestions about the dm-* errors.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## toralf

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> As the title says my cd rom and cd-rw are not detected
> 
> here is my fstab
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> ...

 auot -> auto, BTW I use udev and have 

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep hdc /etc/fstab

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user,ro          0 0

```

----------

## madtyn

Hi. I'm a spanish guy new to Gentoo. A colleague of imne recently installed me Gentoo Linux. I'm getting used to it and I'm satisfied but I can't use the CD/DVD-ROM drive.  I can't mount a data CD and I don't know which dir I've got to mount:    

         "/dev/cdrom" doesn't exist and neither "/dev/hdx" . I found a "/proc/sys/dev/cdrom" dir but it doesn't work. One line on my fstab writes about "/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" but it doesn't exist as well and I've read that this is not useful.

I will write down here my /etc/fstab and my dmesg, respectively.

/etc/fstab

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /mnt/win        ntfs            user,noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

DMESG

```

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@MARTIN) (gcc versión 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #4 SMP Fri Oct 13 23:00:39 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000c0000000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5440

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f6e60

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff6cc0

ACPI: MADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff6c00

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 3014.617 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 514088k/524224k available (3448k kernel code, 9648k reserved, 1139k data, 216k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6034.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=30173745)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6029.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=30145663)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (12063.88 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=10000

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-efffffff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-300fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f0000000-f00fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f0100000-f01fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: f0200000-f02fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

JFS: nTxBlock = 4017, nTxLock = 32138

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G72 Board - p280h10 , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d5a0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd5d6, set palette = c00cd640

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0a80000, using 24576k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 2 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:05:06.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:05:06.0, from 11 to 3

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: VIA vt6410 (rev 06) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:05:06.0

VP_IDE: 100% native mode on irq 19

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa000-0xa007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa008-0xa00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: GenPS/2 Genius Mouse as /class/input/input1

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0xf impl RAID mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led slum part

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0802100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0802180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 18

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0802200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0802280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 18

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:007f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi1 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi2 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : ahci

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120827AS       Rev: 3.42

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf0304000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000bc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xf0300000 irq 16

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: sda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda2: journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda2: checking transaction log (sda2)

ReiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

tg3.c:v3.59.1 (August 25, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95789) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:ea:eb:d4:1f

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95789) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:0f:ea:eb:d4:21

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth1: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Adding 1188800k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1188800k

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 7

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8774  Tue Aug  1 20:54:08 PDT 2006

i2c_adapter i2c-1: SMBus Quick command not supported, can't probe for chips

i2c_adapter i2c-2: SMBus Quick command not supported, can't probe for chips

i2c_adapter i2c-3: SMBus Quick command not supported, can't probe for chips

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Kingston  Model: DataTraveler 2.0  Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Kingston  Model: DataTraveler 2.0  Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

NTFS volume version 3.1.

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Kingston  Model: DataTraveler 2.0  Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

  Be careful, I don't know very much yet about Linux, but I suspect I will need to do something in the kernel. 

  Please help me. I will be grateful. Thanks.

----------

